# Freezing E-6



## Jeff Canes (Nov 7, 2005)

How long can E-6 be kept in the freezer? The reason I ask is because Maco has stop-making 127 E-6 and replaced it with a c-41 film. Freestyle still has some of the Maco E-6. So I am thinking about stock up on some and keep it on ice. The other option is just to buy 120 Ektachrome cut and re-spool to 127


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2005)

As long as you keep it in it's original packaging, seal it in watertight bags and keep the freezer temp below -15C... almost indefinitely.
I found some pro 5x4 stock I'd had in my freezer for over 15 years and it was fine. You just need to remember to give it plenty of time to warm up before use. Get it out the day before you need it would be plenty.

And protect it against shock and impact when in the freezer as the film goes brittle and can shatter.


----------

